# مشروع تخرجي



## رحمون نور الهدى (30 يونيو 2009)

يا رب ان شاء الله يعجبكم واعطوني آرائكم بصراحه من فضلكم 
الصور بتلقوها بهاد الموقع ارجو منكم انكم تشوفو وتطلعو على كل المواضيع وشhttp://www.lamsat7a2ra.blogspot.com


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (30 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة رحمون نور الهدى، على هذه المشاركة، وأكيد سيعجبنا مشروعك، وسنستفيد إن شاء الله من محتواه... فقط نريد بعض الشرح عن فكرته وعناصره... وأيضا ياريت نتعرف عن تجربتك مع مشروعك وما واكبه من مواقف، وأيضا ما هو تقييم المشرفين له.

يعني ببساطة نريد معايشة تجربتك مع هذا المشروع من بدايتها، حتى المناقشة.


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (30 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم 
فكرة هو الجمع بين مختلف الوظائف بالاختلاف الموجود بين تصميمها واحتياجاتها بمشروع واحد حاولت انا وزميلتي لاني بصراحه مشروع متل هاد كان مستحيل اني اشتغلو وحيده لانو كبير جدا ولذالك في الجامعه هاد النوع من المشاريع بيعملوه طالبين في الحقيقه حاولنا الابتعاد عن المشاريع العمرانيه الي بتاخد مساحات كبره واشتغلنا بالمشروع بصوره عموديه ( الابراج) اولا لمجارات التطورات العالميه وثانيا لاستغلال اصغر مساحه لاكثر وظائف 
في الحقيقه تعبنا كتييير لوصلنا لهاد النتيجه الي ان شاء الله تكون عجبتك 
ثانيا احنا اشتغلنا المشروع بالاتجاه المعماري البيوموناخيه حيث استخدمنا كاسرات الشمس بصوره مدروسه بحيث يكون المشروع محمي من اشعة الشمس المضره مع استخدام هاته الكاسرات كعنصر جمالي ايضا حاولنا توجيه المشروع التوجيه الصحيح والاستفاده من الرياح البارده داخل المشروع وذالك من خلال الاسطح الخضراء وحاولنا اعطاء التهويه الطبيعيه والاضاءة الطبيعيه لمعضم المشروع بالاضافه الى استخدام الزجاج المعالج 
بفضل الله استعطنا الوصول بشهادة الاساتذه المناقشين الي تصميم وضيفي بامتياز خاصه مع صعوبة التوفيق بين مختلف هاته الوظائف المختلفه التي يحويها المشروع ..
اخذنا على المشروع 97 بالميهالحمد الله 
واخييييييييرا صرنا وانظمينا الى عالم المهندسين المعماريين وحقيقي تعبنا كتييييييييييير لوصلنا لمعلومات عن المشروع وكمان لقدرنا نوصل لهاي النتيجه وشكرا


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (30 يونيو 2009)

اطلعت على الموقع... ولا استطيع أن أمنع نفسي من الإعجاب بالجهد المبذول في هذا المشروع، وأرى أنك وزميلتك قد وفقتما في تصميم الكتلة والواجهات.

رغم أنني أختلف 180 درجة معك في الاتجاه المعماري... ولكن هذا لم يمنعني من إبدأ رأيي في مشروعك.

ومرحبا بك في زمرة المعماريين وأيضا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب... ونتمنى أن تواصلي مشاركاتك القيمة.


----------



## mohamed2009 (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه بارك الله فيكم على المجهود الرائع ومشروع رائع جدا لكن لي وجهة نظر صراحه كنت اتمنى ان ارى عناصر ربط بين الكتل المختلفه وهذا وجهة نظري فقط ولا تعيب الجهد الرائع في المشروع
بارك الله فيكم
اخوكم المهندس محمد ابوابراهيم


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (2 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على مرورك وابدائك رايك وعلى فكره نفس الملاحظه او الراي كان لواحد من المناقشين ولكن استطعنا بفضل الله اقناعه بوجهة نظرنا في الحقيقه يا اخي ان البرجين يحتويان على وظيفتين مختلفتين جدا وايظا نحن بعملنا حاولنا الخروج من الشكل الموجود حاليا المعروف بدبي وهو شكل البرجين الذين يجمعهما عنصر وهذا ليس لعيب بهذا النوع من العمارات بالعكس لكن نحن بعملنا حاولنا الخروج من هذه الاشكال التي اصبحت كانها عنصر ضروري ويجب على كل معماري يشتغل بتصميم الابراج ان يمشي عليها وكانه اصبح ان يصبح كل برج هو برج العرب او برج من ابراج الفنادق الموجوده بالخليج العربي .
هذه كانت وجهة نظرنا ولكن لايعني هذا انها صحيحه لكن هي محاولة لمهندستين لدخول لعالم العماره فقط. وشكرا


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يوليو 2009)

الأخت رحمون نور الهدى

مشروع مميز
وأن كان لي ملاحظات
كتل المشروع وعلاقة البرجين كان محتاج مجهود أكثر ليعم التميز كل المشروع
ولكن أجدتم بشكل كبير تفاصيل المشروع و نواحي جمالية كثيرة
ولذالك المناظير القريبة أجمل (عين أنسان أو عين نملة عن منظور عين طائر)

الجهد الرائع واضح في المشروع


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (2 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي الفاضل على مرورك بالموضوع


----------



## sandra1 (2 يوليو 2009)

هاي يصراحة أنا ما قدرت أفتح المشروع و حابة شوفو فممكن إرسالو إلى ايميلي [email protected] ,وشكرا كتير


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (2 يوليو 2009)

سندرا ادخلي على الموقع الي انا حاطاه بالبدايه وازا ما قدرتي تشوفيهم رح احاول ابعتهملك على ايمايلك بس انتي حاولي تدخلي الموقع


----------



## قمة الإبداع (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
أختي/ رحمون نور الهدى..
أنا أيضًا حاولت فتح الرابط ولكنه أبى أن يفتح..
يظل يحمل الموقع لفترة طويلة جدًا ودون فائدة..

لذا أرجو أن تطرحيه بطريقة أخرى.

عزيزتي ساندرا..
يمنع وضع عناوين لأي بريد الكتروني..


----------



## alpha bidoo (3 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكي اختنا العزيزة المشروع جميل جدا من ناحية الكتل والتكوين العام لكن ملاحظة بالنسبة للون البرتقالي هل هو شائع الاستخدام في الطبيعة كتنفيذ هو بيدي شكل حلو بس مش عارف في ناس بتنفذه وللا لا بالنسبة لينا في مصر انا معتقدش اني شفت اللون ده على واجهة اي مبنى
بس شغلك رائع ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله في العمل


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (3 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم على مرورك اما بالنسبه لملاحظتك بالنسبه للالوان فهذا الون مستخدم خاصة بالآونه الاخيره اصبح شائع الاستخدام جدا عندنا ..


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (5 يوليو 2009)

انا اسفه جدا بس مش عارفه ايه السبب الي مخلكمش تقدرو تشوفو الصور وارجو من المشرفين يشوفو السبب وشكرا


----------



## hocem2222 (6 يوليو 2009)

مشروع رائع بالتوفيق في الحياة العملية


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (6 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم وبتوفيق لكم جميعا


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (10 يوليو 2009)

بس طلب من كل واحد يدخل الصفحه يحط تعليقو لانو ارائكم بتهمني 
وشكرا


----------



## hananfadi (10 يوليو 2009)

مشروع رائع و مناظر اروع بارك الله فيك اختي


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (11 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على مرورك اخي الكريم


----------



## hassanaki (13 يوليو 2009)

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"

http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث المباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله
www.hotaybah.com موقع الشيخ احمد حطيبه - مسجد نور الاسلام الاسكندريه مصر
www.salafvoice.com موقع صوت السلف
http://www.anasalafy.com/ موقع انا سلفي 
http://www.albasira.net/cms/index.php موقع البصيره باشراف الشيخ احمد النقيب 
http://www.waheedbaly.com/index.htm موقع الشيخ وحيد عبد السلام بالي 
www.al-fath.net موقع الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم - مسجد الفتح - مصطفي كامل الاسكندريه 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/ موقع ملتقي اهل الحديث 
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
www.almeshkat.net شبكه مشكاه الاسلاميه - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
http://www.rabania.com/media/ موقع المدرسه الربانيه للمرئيات الأسلاميه
www.way2allah.com موقع الطريق الي الله
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهٌِ.
عن أبي قتادة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم سئل عن صوم يوم الإثنين فقال: ذلك يوم ولدت فيه، ويوم بعثت أو أنزل عليّ فيه رواه مُسلِمٌ.
وعن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ عن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال: تعرض الأعمال يوم الإثنين والخميس فأحب أن يعرض عملي وأنا صائم رواه التِّرمِذِيُّ وَقَالَ حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ. ورَوَاهُ مُسلِمٌ بغير ذكر الصوم.
- عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال: أوصاني خليلي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم بثلاث: صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر، وركعتي الضحى وأن أوتر قبل أن أنام. مُتَّفّقٌ عَلَيهِ.
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر​


----------



## رماح زيدان (13 يوليو 2009)

كثير حلو ومميز لاكن عندي نقطه مهمه العلاقه بين المباني ينقصه الترابط بين المباني


----------



## رماح زيدان (13 يوليو 2009)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (18 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا على مروركم وابدائكم ارائكم التي تهمني كثيرا


----------



## راكين-هندسة (18 يوليو 2009)

*زادكم الله في العلم درجات*​


----------



## راكين-هندسة (18 يوليو 2009)

زادكم الله في العلم درجات


----------



## وفؤة (19 يوليو 2009)

عااااااااشت الايااااااااادي


----------



## هورامان (19 يوليو 2009)

*بارك الله**بارك الله**بارك الله **بارك الله*


----------



## مووهوب (20 يوليو 2009)

رائع جدا يعطيكم العافية


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (24 يوليو 2009)

الله يعافيك يا رب ويوفقكم كلكم


----------



## ميرا1985 (27 يوليو 2009)

موفقة دووووووووووم يا رب 
واخراجك روعه


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (10 أغسطس 2009)

الله يخليكي يا رب وشكرا على رايك


----------



## عزيزي عبد الكريم (10 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (22 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على مرورك ومازلت انتظر تعليقاتكم


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (22 أغسطس 2009)

ما شاء الله مشروع جميل ومميز 
موفقين جميعا


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا كتييييييييير على رايك اختي الكريمه


----------



## LOBNA87 (4 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
مشروع حلو كتير الله يوفقك وشغل الرندر متعوب عليه 
بس المنحنى اللي بالكتله ماعجبني كتير


----------



## Eng MAS (12 فبراير 2012)

*مرحبا بش مهندسين *

*مجهود رائع بش مهندس و عمل رائع بصراحة*

*أخي الغالي أطمع في كرمك بأن ترسلي مساقط و واجهات المشورع *
*لانني محتاج لمخطط مبنى متتعد الوظائف لتنفيذه كمشروع تصميم انشائي *
*و لك جزيل الشكر سلفا*

*تحياتي*​


----------



## Arch domdom (7 مارس 2012)

حلو الشغل بس انو شو المشروع ؟


----------



## احمد تنقشي (8 مارس 2012)

شنو هادة هكله توقيعات
يابا أعطونا شي ينفعنا
يلا سلام


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (9 مارس 2012)

Too much vocabulary 
Fair rendering
Somehow colorful needs more


----------



## aliallo (4 مايو 2012)

واااااااااااااااااو جميييييييييييييييييييييل جداااا بالتوفيق


----------



## العوامى 2011 (7 مايو 2012)

جميل جدا


----------



## ايوب باصبيح (12 مايو 2012)

مشروع رائع وشكرا للك


----------



## خالد يونس (16 مايو 2012)

مشروع ممتاز


----------

